# Maple trees



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

What types of maple trees do bees use?


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

they hit all of them, very early in the year pollen source... most of that grayish pollen


----------

